# A-3 no more.



## Leroy94510 (Oct 20, 2003)

Someone was going to fast.http://forums.audiworld.com/ot...phtml


----------



## tdiincharlotte (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: A-3 no more. (Leroy94510)*

Wow, now that is a car crash!


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: A-3 no more. (tdiincharlotte)*








i hope whoever was in that survived but it sure doesnt even seem possible thats just crazy


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A-3 no more. (tdiincharlotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdiincharlotte* »_Wow, now that is a car crash!


----------

